# Alternative to the fluval led



## Pricey32 (17 Dec 2017)

Currently have the Roma 200 LED version. Now the light that came with it are ok, but after a while the algae has settled inside the plastic and i dont feel that its quite giving the coverage i want. So im after an led that around 100 centimetres and will sit in the space in the tank. Anybody got so recommendations? Got a budget of around £100. Thanks


----------



## Pricey32 (18 Dec 2017)

This is it currently but to me it doesnt seem strong enough


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (24 Dec 2017)

Your plants look healthy, so why change it?


----------



## Pricey32 (25 Dec 2017)

Its a thin led i just don't feel its really giving sufficient coverage

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akmaliano (24 Apr 2018)

the stock LED strip that Fluval aquariums come with are not fit for the purpose of keeping plants.
For my Roma 240 I've added a Fresh & Plant 59w. You might consider adding 32W version of it.


----------



## Edvet (24 Apr 2018)

Akmaliano said:


> the stock LED strip that Fluval aquariums come with are not fit for the purpose of keeping plants


I highly doubt that, it might not be very bright, bu that may be a good thing as it doesn't push people in problems without using CO2.


----------



## Pricey32 (24 Apr 2018)

Edvet said:


> I highly doubt that, it might not be very bright, bu that may be a good thing as it doesn't push people in problems without using CO2.


For me its not just the brightness, its how more area the light covers. Even with the roma 200 i think you still need 2 of the fluval leds to get decent coverage. After a while aswell that algae manages to get inside of the cover and you cant clean it effectively. I shouldnt complain as it came with the tank but at the same time this is Fluval one of the good brands in aquatics. You kind of expect better

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akmaliano (24 Apr 2018)

Edvet said:


> I highly doubt that, it might not be very bright, bu that may be a good thing as it doesn't push people in problems without using CO2.



I was coming more from high-tec tank perspective, but even for low tec setups I just can't see this light being sufficient for anything other than very low light demanding plants (e.g. crypts etc). Especially in Roma 240's which are quite deep at 55cm. IMHO, if you buy a Roma and plan on keeping decent plants you've got to invest in a good light system.
But again I'm coming from my very limited experience compared to you guys.


----------



## Pricey32 (24 Apr 2018)

Akmaliano said:


> I was coming more from high-tec tank perspective, but even for low tec setups I just can't see this light being sufficient for anything other than very low light demanding plants (e.g. crypts etc). Especially in Roma 240's which are quite deep at 55cm. IMHO, if you buy a Roma and plan on keeping decent plants you've got to invest in a good light system.
> But again I'm coming from my very limited experience compared to you guys.


Its not so much about just for the plant side of things, i only got low tech plant whatever my set up is. That is purely down to what i prefer, but aesthetically its doesnt really look great. When it was 1st in it was great crystal clear the tank looked ace, now... not so much. Thats even with regular maintenance its just not that great for something that if you wanted to buy is around £80-£100+. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

